# unable to start nfs-server

## Adel Ahmed

journalctl:

Aug 16 21:03:03 g50-80 systemd[1]: rpc-statd.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=1

Aug 16 21:03:03 g50-80 systemd[1]: Failed to start NFS status monitor for NFSv2/3 locking..

Aug 16 21:03:03 g50-80 systemd[1]: rpc-statd.service: Unit entered failed state.

Aug 16 21:03:03 g50-80 systemd[1]: rpc-statd.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.

Aug 16 21:03:03 g50-80 rpc.idmapd[2547]: main: open(/var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs//nfs): No such file or directory

Aug 16 21:03:03 g50-80 systemd[1]: nfs-idmapd.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=1

Aug 16 21:03:03 g50-80 systemd[1]: Failed to start NFSv4 ID-name mapping service.

Aug 16 21:03:03 g50-80 systemd[1]: nfs-idmapd.service: Unit entered failed state.

Aug 16 21:03:03 g50-80 systemd[1]: nfs-idmapd.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.

Aug 16 21:03:03 g50-80 systemd[1]: Starting NFS server and services...

and it just hangs

g50-80 ~ # grep -v "^#" /etc/conf.d/nfs

NFS_NEEDED_SERVICES="rpc.idmapd"

OPTS_RPC_NFSD=""

OPTS_RPC_MOUNTD=""

OPTS_RPC_STATD=""

OPTS_RPC_IDMAPD=""

OPTS_RPC_GSSD=""

OPTS_RPC_SVCGSSD=""

OPTS_RPC_RQUOTAD=""

EXPORTFS_TIMEOUT=30

g50-80 ~ # cat /etc/exports

# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

/media/nfs		*(no_root_squash)

g50-80 ~ # ls -ld /media/nfs/

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 6 Jun 29 11:05 /media/nfs/

thanks

----------

## guitou

http://linux-nfs.org/wiki/index.php/Nfsv4_configuration

Looks like you lack a specific mount point in your fstab. Above URL may help you solve your problem

++

Gi)

----------

## ian.au

 *Adel Ahmed wrote:*   

> journalctl:
> 
> Aug 16 21:03:03 g50-80 systemd[1]: rpc-statd.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=1
> 
> Aug 16 21:03:03 g50-80 systemd[1]: Failed to start NFS status monitor for NFSv2/3 locking..
> ...

 

Are you running the rpcbind service?

```
systemctl status rpcbind.service
```

 nfs needs that

edit typo

----------

## Adel Ahmed

thank you both, rpcbind + mount points in fstab have fixed this problem

----------

